# Lionel Pullman Passenger Cars - Service



## CyberO27 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have several Lionel O27 Pullman Passenger Cars (2422, 2423, 2429, 2432). Each needs service to the wiring and/or light bulbs. How does the roof come off or chassis open gracefully?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CyberO27 said:


> I have several Lionel O27 Pullman Passenger Cars (2422, 2423, 2429, 2432). Each needs service to the wiring and/or light bulbs. How does the roof come off or chassis open gracefully?



There should be roof screws?
Unscrew them and pop the top off.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A note about the 2400 series passenger car.

A copy and paste,

Many of the early cars were improperly assembled with the roof on backwards to mate with the interior metal inserts that held the roof to the body. This resulted in many of the interior bulkheads cracking due to the stress placed upon them.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Perphaps the word "gracefully" and Ed's find/comments above are the reason for the struggle.

Here's some exploded-view info, in case you haven't seen them:

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=574

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=575

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=576

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=579

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Three new old stock 2400 frames, if you need them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-THREE-24...350125?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item588c712fed


----------



## CyberO27 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow! Thank you & much appreciation.
I must laugh at myself for NOT recognizing the mechanical value of the roof screws. Actually, I did not recognize them as screws! I only noticed the 4 screws on the underside of each chassis.

The quality of ALL answers is highly valued!
Thanks all.
The roof of each car is back in place after replacement wiring accomplished.
Kindest regards.
Replies well done & appreciated!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sniff ... sob ... sniff ... sniff ...

I just love a story with a happy ending!

TJ


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

I love those prewar Pullmans. I have two 2640s, and two 2430s and 2431 observation. The 2640s were converted to S gauge as will the 2430/31s as soon as I finish cleaning them up.

Rich


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rich_Trains said:


> I love those prewar Pullmans. I have two 2640s, and two 2430s and 2431 observation. The 2640s were converted to S gauge as will the 2430/31s as soon as I finish cleaning them up.
> 
> Rich



The 2430s were postwar.
2640 were prewar. Were they all aluminum or just the roofs?


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

> Were they all aluminum or just the roofs?


Ed,

Thanks for the information, I know some history on that series but wasn't sure which was pre or post war. None of the five I have are aluminum, this includes the roofs. I checked this out with a magnet.

A TTOS club member did tell me that Lionel did not use aluminum during the war (did they really make any duing wartime? Maybe it was just prior to changing over to wartime production). What are the odds of me finding all five completely non-aluminum cars, considering I bought each series about 3 years apart? 

Of course none of this detracts from these wonderful passenger cars.

Rich


----------



## CyberO27 (Jan 15, 2011)

GREAT thread, Thanks train-gang!

I am due to get some pics on here...
Kids got the idea to do a train-cam, & a couple videos now exist on YouTube (CyberJiroKid). The Pullmans get some good camera time in "2011 02 07 Cmon Ride The Train." Layouts are temp/holiday by design ;-(


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Here are some pictures.

The 2640s came with American Flyer trucks. I converted the center trucks into one spine.










Close up of the spine.










Here are the 2430s and 2431 I recently acquired. I was going to strip and repaint but after cleaning them up I may run them as-is. After all they are older passenger cars. I plan to add Flyer trucks and probably spine the three as I did with the 2640s. They are complete. I'm just showing two roofs and only one of the window trim pieces. As I mentioned, the roofs look like they are aluminum but they aren't.










Rich


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rich_Trains said:


> Ed,
> 
> Thanks for the information, I know some history on that series but wasn't sure which was pre or post war. None of the five I have are aluminum, this includes the roofs. I checked this out with a magnet.
> 
> ...



The 2640's illuminated made 38-42.
Came in light blue w/t aluminum roof or
Slate green body with a dark green roof.
you have gray roofs?

2422 Chatham made 50-53 gray or silver roofs

2423 Hillside same as above

2429 Livingston made 52-53
gray roof or aluminum roof/no stripe

2432 Clifton vista dome 54-58

You know there are more with different town names on them?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The 2640's you have rust on them.

The last time I checked a magnet will not stick on aluminum?
Am I wrong?

Metal was stopped during the war but they were made 1938 - 1942 so they were technically prewar.

And the 50's after the war.


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

big ed said:


> The 2640's illuminated made 38-42.
> Came in light blue w/t aluminum roof or
> Slate green body with a dark green roof.
> you have gray roofs?
> ...


Someone painted the 2640 roofs silver. The underside is still dark green. The light sockets are in the 2640s. A future project will be to illuminate them again, and illuminate the 243xs too. I want to add sillouettes for the windows too. 

You're right, aluminum is _not_ magnetic. That was my point. Eveyone had told me these were aluminum cars and I was confused when I found out that all the cars I have are magnetic.

Did Lionel start naming passenger cars after towns near their factory, or were there actually prototype cars in NJ with town names?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rich_Trains said:


> Someone painted the 2640 roofs silver. The underside is still dark green. The light sockets are in the 2640s. A future project will be to illuminate them again, and illuminate the 243xs too. I want to add sillouettes for the windows too.
> 
> You're right, aluminum is _not_ magnetic. That was my point. Eveyone had told me these were aluminum cars and I was confused when I found out that all the cars I have are magnetic.
> 
> Did Lionel start naming passenger cars after towns near their factory, or were there actually prototype cars in NJ with town names?


Even the tops are magnetic or plastic? 
I believe just some of the tops were just aluminum. 

I think there was only one experimental prototype with a town name.

The others were names of towns that Lionel picked around them at the Hillside factory.


Does everyone know about this?
A copy and paste about Vista domed cars,

Vista Domes were not used east of the Mississippi, since Eastern tunnel and bridge clearances were too short for them. Nonetheless, every road name gets Vista Domes in O gauge. You will find them in Pennsylvania, New York Central and B&O liveries. And yes, they are even found in the Lackawanna streamliner sets, despite the fact that such a car could never clear the Jersey City or Nay Aug tunnels. Vista Domes are expected among O gaugers, regardless of road names. 

Rich I had you confused with the thread starter.
What numbers do you have all together Rich?


----------



## CyberO27 (Jan 15, 2011)

-From the Thread Starter-
History & details continue to be of interest. Thanks!

Here are my *SantaFe Engine & Dummy:*
(2343)

















(2353)









*And the Pullmans:*
(2429 Livingston)

















(2432 Clifton)

















(2422 Chatham)

















(2423 Hillside)

















All acquired recently with several other Lionel & Marx steamers, rolling stock, extra track, and 2 xfrmrs for ~I almost feel bad~ $150.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey thread starter......, Sorry, I mean Cyber /27.
(When I was replying I forgot who started this thread, 
so I used that in place.hwell

Looks like someone washed those too much and took the color right out of the lettering. 
Are you going to paint them or leave them as is?
Did you fix the lights?

Are you going to paint the Santa Fe',the Jersey Central (CNJRR) colors to pull them?:thumbsup:

Now keep an eye open for these to complete the train,
2421 Maplewood Pullman,
2434 Newark Pullman,
2435 Elizabeth Pullman,
2436 Moosehead observation,
2436 which is the Summit observation ca.r

yes there are 2/ 2436's just different names on the car.

Same goes for the 2442 number there are two cars listed.


----------



## CyberO27 (Jan 15, 2011)

No worries on the 'thread starter' note... It fit rather well with where the conversation had gone!

I was wondering WHY my set had no color compared to others I have seen online! Thank You!
I picked up the set in Jan-2011, & I did not know the owners and I do not know their history. Washing may be the cause, but judging by their condition and storage method, I am inclined to think it is due to lots of handling, and storage 'rubbing' (they were each wrapped in news paper, within a beat-up cardboard box that may have been relocated often from closet to closet). -Sounds like a great % of any train set out there.

I probably will not paint them since I have not gone the route of painting any of my collectibles. I have mostly enjoyed getting relics to actually MOVE again. But you have me curious, and I will begin some research on the CNJRR's.

All lights are operating, with wiring and bulbs replaced as needed. I'll toss another pic up here (some evening soon) with a Lighted view.

Great Minds Think ALIKE! Just last night I scoured the Internet looking for the four numbers you mentioned. But I could not figure out WHY I was only seeing 2436 SUMMIT, when I was expecting to see 2436 MOOSEHEART. Thanks for the history lesson (again)!

I have enjoyed the knowledge-sharing & will continue to check back. -Especially if my Pullman set grows. THX!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CyberO27 said:


> No worries on the 'thread starter' note... It fit rather well with where the conversation had gone!
> 
> I was wondering WHY my set had no color compared to others I have seen online! Thank You!
> I picked up the set in Jan-2011, & I did not know the owners and I do not know their history. Washing may be the cause, but judging by their condition and storage method, I am inclined to think it is due to lots of handling, and storage 'rubbing' (they were each wrapped in news paper, within a beat-up cardboard box that may have been relocated often from closet to closet). -Sounds like a great % of any train set out there.
> ...



I never realized that too, until I was listing the numbers from my book.

Also the numbers 2424/25/26/27/28 were not used on Lionel postwar, prewar or Modern in the book. 
I wonder why? 
I will research that a little.


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

> Rich I had you confused with the thread starter.
> What numbers do you have all together Rich?


Ed, I have 2640x2, 2430x2, and 2431. These are all metal and the magnet test confirms none of the pieces are aluminum.

Here is a picture of a 2405 plastic shell I modified for a trolley. It reverses itself when it stikes a barrier at the end of the line in each direction. I gave it the 2405 number as a homage to its beginings.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why is your trolley smoking a cigarette?


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Why is your trolley smoking a cigarette?


I've tried and tried to get it to quit that nasty habit!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Try "The Patch".  Stick it right on the front window.


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Try "The Patch".  Stick it right on the front window.


We'll see it this works.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

See how easy that was.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your trolley needs a name.:thumbsup:


----------



## CyberO27 (Jan 15, 2011)

I vote for "Tiberius Trolley".
(Yes, I'm a trekkie)
It does have a _somewhat_ futuristic look to it too.


----------



## CyberO27 (Jan 15, 2011)

Night time is *Light Time!*









































































*ZOOM!*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

For some reason they look too bright.
Maybe it is just because it is so dark? Mine don't look that bright, but I never looked at them with ALL the other lights off.

You put the right bulbs in?
To much heat will melt the plastic and windows.

It probably looks too bright because all your other lights are turned off.

Not the engines just the cars.
See the difference in the one picture?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use 18V bulbs in the cars.


----------



## CyberO27 (Jan 15, 2011)

Angle of incidence!

Bulbs are correct (GE-51, 6-8v, factory wired in series, 2 bulbs/car). Throttle was at full, which it is not usually, and room was entirely dark, which it is not usually.
But most of all, camera angle of incidence had a direct line of sight to the bulb. Same with the engine head-light (bright - direct line of sight) versus the light from the cab (dim - indirect light) - both from the same bulb.

Also, xfrmr is Lionel 110W RW wired to terminals A-U for 9-19v, which supplies juice to the Santa Fe around all 40 track sections.

I can only imagine that gunrunnerjohn's 18v bulbs are either somewhat dim, or wired in parallel somehow...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wired the bulbs in parallel. Since all of these cars will be running on TMCC at 18V all the time, I need full 18V capability to have decent bulb life.


----------



## CyberO27 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks gunrunnerjohn.
That extra bit of detail makes more sense out of your initial bulb comment.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sometimes the extra detail will do that.


----------

